#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  >  درخواست نرم افزاری برای  درست کردن فایلهای UDF

## shetaabco

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت اساتید محترم . من یک دی وی دی ژاپنی دارم که یک نوار  دی وی دی همراه دارد فقط ان نوار را میخواند هر نواری میزارم  مینویسد  فرمت چک  نوار خودش را که داخل کامپیوتر میزاری  فرمت ان  UDF  است ممنون میشم از اساتید راهنمایی بفرمایند من باید باچه نرم افزاری فایلهای تصویری را به این فرمت تبدیل کنم

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ali8889

*با سلام دوست عزیز شما برای تبدیل و رایت بر روی دی وی دی به فرمت UDF از نرم افزار ImTOO AVI to DVD Converter  استفاده کنی
*

*لینک دانلود*

----------

*nekooee*,*shetaabco*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

یک همه فن حریف 
حتما از نسخه پرتال استفاده کنید تا گرفتار ریجستری اون نشید 

Portable Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate 7 

Xilisoft Video Converter Ultimate 7.7.2.20130122 + Portable - مبدل ویدئو | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار

----------

*تاج*

----------

